# Help! Cloudy spots on goldfish



## Gillgal (Feb 28, 2012)

Tank size:20 gal
Ammonia:?
NitrIte:?
NitrAte:?
PH/GH/KH:?
Cycled,yes or no:?
Number of fish:2 goldfish
Acclimation process:
Physical signs of illness(IE spots,shimmer,ECT):cloudy white spots and cloudy eyes
How often between fish additions:n/a
Waterchange schedulence a week
Tank temp:room

We recently moved our two goldfish from a 10 gallon tank to a new 20 gallon tank. The next day our black moor started developing cloudy white spots on his eyes and body and the goldfish got cloudy spots on her eyes. Moorie has also been acting sluggish, but goldie seems to be acting normal. We got the water tested at an aquarium store and they said it looked great, but they were kind of vague when it came to diagnosing the fish. I've done some research online, but I'm not sure what it is or what treatment we should try. These are our first fish, so we would really appreciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## congar15 (Dec 6, 2011)

Without your tank levels of nitrite, nitrate, and ammonia it's hard to tell. I'm not an expert on diseases, but it kind of looks like ich. Someone else want to lend an opinion? Also is this tank filtered? I dont see a filter mentioned.


----------



## Gillgal (Feb 28, 2012)

We don't know the exact levels but the aquarium store employee tested the nitrate and ammonia and said everything looked good, and the ammonia sticker we have on the tank says it's a safe level. I'll try to buy a tester so I can get the exact levels.

The tank does have a filter.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

yea you need to test the water yourself and let us know levels. use an api liquid test kit, and dont always believe the fishstore people. When you moved the fish, did you also move the filter that was on the other tank, or start entirely new? If you started new the tank may be cycling. I'm not real sure exactly whats wrong w/ the fish, but the water params would really help.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know what it is, but I have seen it before. I suspect it to be bacterial. It hit some mollies I had many years ago, when the filter was malfunctioning and the cycle went down. Start changing water, a lot. Dechlorinate it, and hope. Then change it again.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

it isn't ich, ich looks more like a sugar dusting. This seems to be more patchyish. It may be some sort of fungal infection, but tbh I haven't seen it before.


----------

